Ask HN: When do you think smartphones will become obsolete? - karanganesan
======
croo
Never. A better question is how will smartphones evolve.

Phones are humanity's magic crystals which enables everyone to send instant
communication channel to anyone else and tap in the greatest common knowledge
base ever. I don't think there is a reasonable future without everyone having
his own personal device for this function. Maybe it won't called a
"smartphone" but it will provide these functions.

------
askafriend
It'll get unbundled into AirPods + Watch + Glasses and maybe further down the
line Brain Implants will come into the mix.

It won't be going away for a long time though. It's here to stay a while.

~~~
p1esk
Yes, I stopped carrying my iPhone with me when I bought Watch 3 cellular 2
years ago. The only thing I miss is a camera.

------
Rannath
A smart phone is just a programmable computer welded to a cell phone, that's
here to stay. So I'm going to answer what I think your real question is: "When
will smartphones change form factor?"

The current form factor is a best-we-have compromise between ease of use, and
utility. I think the next big thing will be the decoupling of utility and ease
of use. AR/3D gesture tech in a discrete google glass-like thing maybe.

------
buboard
Books never became obsolete. It s just the physicality of it. Having something
in your hands allows you to focus. Or else, if the screen was your glasses,
what would you do with your hands?

------
hamid_ra
When AR (already happening) and human brain/AI symbiosis happens!

------
zer0sugar
Possibly before the neural implants if IT becomes so ubiquitous that there's
no need to carry around a phone.

------
imhoguy
When any surface you look at or touch will interact with you. There will be no
need to put anything in pockets.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
When UI is so slow and so full of useless notifications that you can't use it
to answer quick questions.

------
mortivore
When a better(greater functionality, easier to use, etc.) convergence device
becomes available.

------
Raed667
When glasses with display become usable.

